# Difference between Ji and Pi dom?



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

Pi= unconscious, perceiving
Ji= conscious, judging

But how would, say, a Fi dom experience their dominant conscious function? Would they constantly be "judging" what they perceive with their Pe function? And how does that differ from a Pi dom? Would a Pi dom be more ""confused"" since their dominant function is unconscious? There is obviously a primal difference expressed as IxxJ and IxxP in the MBTI, but putting behavioral differences as who is more organized and stuff like that aside, I'm more interested in how Ji/Pi doms actually function.

Basically I'm trying to figure out my type and I'm looking for opinions/experiences from possibly not mistyped people.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know, so many people seem to completely ignore the P and the J, except for how it changes the order of the dominant and secondary functions. I'd be interested to know myself.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm confused, why Pi = unconscious? Why is Pi-dom's dominant function unconscious...?


----------



## Discovery (Jul 3, 2014)

Ji dom's tend to judge *inwardly* first and perceive afterwards.. Ji Dom's are slow to _outwardly_ judge.
Pi dom's tend to inwardly perceive first and *outwardly* judge afterwards.
Dominant functions are the *most conscious* of the functions, out of the the functional stack.

While extraverts and Judging types can be quick to express their sentiments, IP's (Ji-Dom's) are inclined to sit on their judgments, leaving others with little clue as to what they are thinking or feeling. In being slow to express their judgments, IPs are commonly viewed as patient listeners. They can therefore be easy targets for extraverts or J-types looking for a listening ear. But IPs are neither as patient nor eager to listen as they often appear to be. As inner Judgers, they are not nearly as passive and relaxed inwardly as they appear outwardly. Their inner J function can prompt them to be inwardly serious and to focus on their own agenda. This is one reason why IPs may mistype themselves as IJs. They fail to differentiate their inner Judging process (i.e., self-directed Fi or Ti) from IJs’ external Judging process (outer-directed Fe or Te).


"*Inner Control, Outer Avoidance*

And this brings us to one of the key issues for IPs, namely, the tension between being self-directed, on the one hand, and being outwardly responsive to others, on the other. Since IPs like being independent in their actions and decision-making, they can get frustrated when others impinge on or make demands of them. In such instances, the IP’s dominant sentiment may be something along the lines of: “I wish people would just leave me alone and let me do my own thing.” 

IPs often feel the only thing in the world they can control is themselves. Since their outer Judging function (Te or Fe) is inferior, they shy away from making judgments or decisions about external situations, especially those with potential for introducing conflict. And this is why IPs can become frustrated, even resentful, when the world makes demands of them. Such demands disrupt their self-directed Judging process (Ti or Fi) and force them to shift their attention to external matters that they may feel powerless to control or influence.

In sum, IPs are a curious combination of inner control and outer avoidance. Their desire to maintain inner control compels them to withdraw and take shelter in their own world and activities."

Quoted from: Dr. A.J. Drenth, Personality Junkie: Type, Careers, Relationships & More!


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> I'm confused, why Pi = unconscious? Why is Pi-dom's dominant function unconscious...?


Perhaps I should have used irrational/rational. Pi is a perceiving function and as I understand it it's not "deliberate", it just perceives.



Discovery said:


> Ji dom's tend to judge *inwardly* first and perceive afterwards.. Ji Dom's are slow to _outwardly_ judge.
> 
> While extraverts and Judging types can be quick to express their sentiments, IP's (Ji-Dom's) are inclined to sit on their judgments, leaving others with little clue as to what they are thinking or feeling. In being slow to express their judgments, IPs are commonly viewed as patient listeners. They can therefore be easy targets for extraverts or J-types looking for a listening ear. But IPs are neither as patient nor eager to listen as they often appear to be. As inner Judgers, they are not nearly as passive and relaxed inwardly as they appear outwardly. Their inner J function can prompt them to be inwardly serious and to focus on their own agenda. This is one reason why IPs may mistype themselves as IJs. They fail to differentiate their inner Judging process (i.e., self-directed Fi or Ti) from IJs’ external Judging process (outer-directed Fe or Te).
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a Ji dom need to percieve first and then judge? How can you judge without percieving?

As I see it people who are Pi dominant put more emphasis on just perceiving things, that's natural for them, they perceive things and in a way it's already enough and satisfies their needs. But in order to be understood by people they have to externalize their "thoughts" with their Je function, thing that often leaves them unsatisfied of how they express themselves, feeling like they can't put perfectly into words what's in their head.

On the other side Ji doms make judgements and that's their preference, they use their Pe function and then analyze either using Ti or Fi what they've gathered. I see Ji doms as really organized internally. (?)

So would a Fi dom be more in touch with their stance on things (their so called values) than any Pi dom? Is it correct to assume that Pi doms are more ""confused"" (scattered or whatever, I can't find a more ideal word) in a way since their dominant function is indeed a perceiving one?


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

Discovery said:


> "*Inner Control, Outer Avoidance*
> 
> And this brings us to one of the key issues for IPs, namely, the tension between being self-directed, on the one hand, and being outwardly responsive to others, on the other. Since IPs like being independent in their actions and decision-making, they can get frustrated when others impinge on or make demands of them. In such instances, the IP’s dominant sentiment may be something along the lines of: “I wish people would just leave me alone and let me do my own thing.”
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't see your edit before replying.

That's interesting. Would you say Ji doms come off as more introverted? In my experience IPs are more likely to express their thoughts in a more spontaneous manner than IJs. IJs come off as too, well, judging. They do externalize their thoughts but in a more rigid way, almost as if stating absolute thruts. But put like that, thinking about the function order of Ji doms, it seems like they can never show themselves to the outer world? I think though that all introverts have that same concern, although in a different way.


----------



## Discovery (Jul 3, 2014)

ellyn said:


> Wouldn't a Ji dom need to percieve first and then judge? How can you judge without percieving?


It would seem so, but I don't feel like it's necessary to perceive first.. Ji-Dom's are inner control freaks, and so we are first and foremost consciously preoccupied with maintaining this inner structure. We then turn to our Pe to interpret and express our inner judgments through abstract (Ne) or concrete (Se) means. 



ellyn said:


> On the other side Ji doms make judgements and that's their preference, they use their Pe function and then analyze either using Ti or Fi what they've gathered. I see Ji doms as really organized internally. (?)


Yes, agreed. In all types there is a judging-perceiving loop, where one influences the other and so on. Ji types consciously strive to maintain inner order/control.



ellyn said:


> So would a Fi dom be more in touch with their stance on things (their so called values) than any Pi dom? Is it correct to assume that Pi doms are more ""confused"" (scattered or whatever, I can't find a more ideal word) in a way since their dominant function is indeed a perceiving one?


Difficult to say. I wouldn't say Pi dom's are more "confused" on their stance.. they are just more comfortable taking the time to gather information before making a judgment. They may be reluctant and uncomfortable making "premature" judgments without consulting their Ni or Si for information.


----------



## Discovery (Jul 3, 2014)

ellyn said:


> Sorry, didn't see your edit before replying.
> 
> That's interesting. Would you say Ji doms come off as more introverted? In my experience IPs are more likely to express their thoughts in a more spontaneous manner than IJs. IJs come off as too, well, judging. They do externalize their thoughts but in a more rigid way, almost as if stating absolute thruts. But put like that, thinking about the function order of Ji doms, it seems like they can never show themselves to the outer world? I think though that all introverts have that same concern, although in a different way.


Ji-Dom's, especially INTP's and INFP's are arguably the most _independent_ of all the types. 

Agreed.. IJ's (Pi-dom's) can certainly come across as more outwardly judging and rigid than IP's, even if their inner world is rather "open-minded" and playful. In contrast, IP's are more internally critical, rigid and/or serious, yet are often outwardly open and/or "playful" in their expression.

These differences between internal and external behavior often leads to big misconceptions and this is how introverts can often feel misunderstood by others..


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Pi being unconscious is sort of a bad wording, but I think I get where you are coming from. 

There are of course many differences. I like to think of Ji as being the "moral compass". It is where you own personal judgments about the world are made which is quite apparent in IPs need and wish for autonomy as they are constantly conscious of their own ideas. It basically is what you use when you go against the crowd. In this view Socrates was caught up in Ti when he said the politicians, poets and artisans knew nothing, just like an INFP activist would use Fi to justify freeing all the animals in a mink farm illegally. 
Of course many other functions can lead you to the same conclusions, but this imperative to follow your own beliefs is very Ji. 

Pi adds additional perceptions to your experience of the world and it thus has a slight "world view" quality to it. These perceptions are subjective, not at all apparent to all others around you, You thus have quite unique insights that are invisible to others which can be to your advantage. However, Si and Ni are very different. The similarity basically stops there


----------

